# Comment récupérer thème windows 7 pour mettre sur MacBook ?



## laured69 (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre. J'avais un pc avec windows 7 et j'aimerais recuperer un theme de bureau que j'aimais bien pour le remettre sur mon mac.

Celà est il possible?

Merci


----------



## edd72 (5 Avril 2011)

Non!


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2011)

c'est un troll ou quoi ?


----------



## laured69 (5 Avril 2011)

Ben non c'est pas un troll, pourquoi ? Ca aurait pu se faire


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Par contre, il est ici question de personnalisation de Mac OS X. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Customization" (yes, French is out of date, seemingly), là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## boddy (5 Avril 2011)

Post de 2008, mais tu peux regarder ce qu'il vaut aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

CrystalClear pourrait s'en rapprocher.


----------

